# Low T any advice



## zenshin (Sep 23, 2018)

I found out I have low testosterone, my level was 156 and I’m going to be 40 years old very soon. I have a appointment with a very reputable endocrinologist in 2 weeks and really want trt is there any advice for me before I go to see the doc on how to convince him for a script because I hear many docs don’t like prescribing testosterone. Also any advice for starting testosterone if I get a a script thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 23, 2018)

If the Endo can't increase your test levels then they need to prescribe test. And you want to do injects at home. Make it clear you did research

So start doing research.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

My advice is just be honest with them about how you feel and what you’d like to do. They’ll either go for it or they won’t. Either way you’ll end up having to find a new doc or clinic. Just make sure what you’re asking for is reasonable and fits within the ethical guidelines of a doctor.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m pretty heavy does and out of shape would that matter to the doc meaning that it might be dangerous because of my weight I’m 280 5 8


----------



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I’m pretty heavy does and out of shape would that matter to the doc meaning that it might be dangerous because of my weight I’m 280 5 8



Low T and being over weight tend to go hand-on-hand. Have you had your estrogen (estrodial) levels checked? I bet yours is elevated.

Losing the weight won’t help your at levels but you’ll feel much better. TRT will make that process slightly easier. Think of it as three separate girls. Manage test, estrogen and weight. This forum can help with all three if you’re willing to put the work in. (It’s been the path I took over the last year)


----------



## zenshin (Sep 23, 2018)

No just my total testosterone i assume the endo will do the rest of I’ll ask for it 

What’s the difference between total, free and bio available testosterone? I keep hearing about all three


----------



## zenshin (Sep 23, 2018)

Also what’s everyone opinion on pellets, are they as good at the injection?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 23, 2018)

Total test isn’t fully available because you have something called SHBG (sex hormone binding globulin or something like that) which binds to test (and estrogen) so it won’t mind to androgen receptors. What’s left over is your free test. Bio-available is pretty close to free test. I forget what the other small factor is that adjusts free test to what’s actually available for the androgen receptor.

Board almost always recommends avoiding pellets. (I’m less experienced)

To clarify, your free/bio test is really the marker that’s most important in determining if you’re truly low T.


----------



## zenshin (Sep 23, 2018)

Yes I had that done too Shgb  was low at 10 as well, but I have no idea what that means all the doc told me my total should be 700 and I was too low that’s why I’m going to see the endocrinologist


----------



## Jin (Sep 23, 2018)

zenshin said:


> Also what’s everyone opinion on pellets, are they as good at the injection?



Pellets are for animals.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 23, 2018)

Go with injections.


----------



## andy (Sep 23, 2018)

TRT? consult with the doc.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 23, 2018)

zenshin said:


> I’m pretty heavy does and out of shape would that matter to the doc meaning that it might be dangerous because of my weight I’m 280 5 8



Being overweight shouldn’t make a difference. 
I have a buddy 5’10” close to 400lbs. His test level came back under 100. His endo put him on 150 mg a week and an ai. 
Its been about 6-7 months since he started TRT  working out a couple days a week and he’s down about 60 lbs. 
he also cut out the McDonald’s and BK at lunch which I’m sure helped. 

I have no personal experience with the pellets but the guys I know who have had them now inject. 
Good luck man


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 23, 2018)

If you ask me total test means nothing if you have low free test. Before trt I did clomid. It brought my total t way up but my free t remained almost zero. My shbg was high. Went on trt and at the right doe my total t is high, my free remains decent and shbg is in range.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 23, 2018)

Also being overweight will lower your test levels. My brother is about 140lbs over what he should be and has a test level of 172 or some shit like that. I don’t know how he gets out of bed.


----------

